# t is Barry Yoner Day?



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

*What is Barry Yoner Day?*

I am just a newbe here so just what the heck is Barry Yoner Day?


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, My Lord! Aren't the Newbies just precious with their innocent wide eyed curiosity? Draw near to your Queen my dear and listen closely...hmmm...just how shall I find the words and where do I start???? It's an age old custom here at the PLBB...one that dates back to our earliest written records. It's part of our culture, our heritage. It makes us who we are! You see my young friend, long ago, in a galaxy far, far away...wait, no, sorry...let's not go there shall we....ummm...It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...yeah...that's it...OK, ummm...Barry Yoner, the Elder was a fine figure of a modeler and um.....one day, he stumbled into the Hawg's space here at the Clubhouse and that's when it all began....

OK, guys...here's where the rest of you take a turn telling part of the tale of how Barry Yoner Day came to be. Feel free to jump in and help re-record this part of our history.

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I actually have no idea what the story is, but I love to crash parties, so here I am .


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Pray, O Queen, do regale us with the tale of olde! :hat:


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Mr. Coffee,
"Barry Yoner Day" or, as it was first called, "Barry Yoner Day," began in 1959. See pic.










As "Barry Yoner Day" began to catch on, celebrities started competing. Here, Sir Alec Guinness makes an appearance, circa 1977 (dressed as Carrie Fisher, no less). 










And that's the story of how "Barry Yoner Day" came into being.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

yamahog said:


> Mr. Coffee,


 It's Mr.Coffey ,.......Damn it Jim, I'm model builder not a coffee maker!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ahhh my loyal knights...you do not remember how we pass our history from one generation to the next? Has my absence caused you to fall into a stupor cast by our foes? Sweet Ones...this is the time for you each to step forward and add a small piece to the story. It doth not matter, really...historical accuracy...but only that you be witty and clever in your speech. Pray, set an example for this little one called Mr. Coffee and in doing so, help preserve our history. Sir Hawg...how it warms my heart to see that you have faithfully guarded these most treasured pictures of Yoner Days of olde. They were wonderful times were they not? How I look forward to this year's celebration!!!

Here...all of you...your Queen sees you need a boost of creativity...I've made a special batch of the Royal Brownies, doubling the magic ingredient so as to help you remember, my loyal knights.

Moi!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

WOW!! I have been insulted twice in the same post ...Thank you!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Your Queen doth not "insult" young Mr. Coffee. She speaks but the truth and only the truth. 

Moi!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Da Queen said:


> Your Queen doth not "insult" young Mr. Coffee. She speaks but the truth and only the truth.
> 
> Moi!


The insult is in calling me Mr Coffee.It is Mr.Coffey .I know it may seem ridiculous to make a big deal about my name but hey it is my real name.I have dealt with years of people making fun of my last name .I don't intend to do so here!I know I have no sense of humor ,but my family name is precious to me.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

You plead your case well, Newbie. Your Queen stands corrected and offers her most humble apology. From this day forward, you shall be known as Mr. Coffey. Sir Hawg...please be sure this is recorded in the Royal Records. So it is written. So let it be done.

Moi!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a day of remeberence of our shared modelling roots . going all the back to third century when the Celts made mist monster models from wattle and daub( a fancy phrase meaning , mud and hay ) .
hb


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

This just might mark the beginning of a _new_ PLBB tradition in the vein of BARRY YONER DAY. I can see it now: MR. COFFEY EVE!

- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Batman...Are you envisioning something akin to what goes on the night before Halloween in Detroit...Devil's Night????

Moi!


----------



## BarryYoner (May 2, 2002)

Woof. I feel a tourettes episode beginning...


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

That Shaft is a bad Mother...
SHUT YOUR MOUTH!
I'm just talkin' about Shaft!

- GJS


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Mr. Coffey, you'll have top excuse Yama's mispelling of your name. It was one of his 'calling cards' the days of yore. He mispelled everyone's name deliberately and was generally very annoying when he did it.

And that reminds me of how Barry Yoner Day came to be!

Hawg continually mispelled Barry's name and kept calling him Yarry . . . well, you can see where that's going. We didn't have moderators in those days - Da Queen kept us in check. So anyway, Barry finally put his foot down and demanded that Hawg quit the harrassment. Everyone was so shocked that someone had stood up to the Hawg, that we named that day Barry Yoner Day. Hawg was so in awe of Barry's stand that he was the first one to make suggestions on how the day should be celebrated.

Great story, huh? The bit about the names is correct but the rest happened before I arrived here so I'm not sure how I know it.

Jim


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Begging the Queens pardon, 
Devils Night was a Coleman Young era moniker. Once Dennis Archer was elected mayor the night before Halloween has been renamed, "Angels Night".
The Japanese press have not been in town for several years now....:jest: 

Here is an interesting article about Devils Night O Queen.....
http://www.karendecoster.com/blog/archives/000587.html

RK


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Arrowax,
I have never purposely misspelled anyone's name and am quite frankly shocked and hurt that you would insinuate such a thing.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Coffey like the drink, only not spelt da same


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

The Batman said:


> That Shaft is a bad Mother...
> SHUT YOUR MOUTH!
> I'm just talkin' about Shaft!
> 
> - GJS


... wrong movie.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AH.... I see you like yours with TWO LUMPS, eh Scott?

- GJS


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> Coffey like the drink, only not spelt da same


Yeah thats it!I see you found a picture of my wife Pam Grier Coffey  Man what lumps!!!!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Arrowax :tongue: :tongue: 

That's GREAT, Hawg!!!!!!

And dear Sir Arronax...WOW...I'd forgotten that part about takin' Da HAwg on! Great memory!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

*Pardon the Hamster....*









- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, Pam was one hot momma. Still is, I'd wager.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Damn, Pam was one hot momma. Still is, I'd wager.


_No shiitake!!_


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!! "Shiitake!" You guyz are killin' me with all these flashbacks!!! 

Thanks, Zorro!!!!

Hugs and a Smooch
Lisa


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Arronax said:


> Hawg continually mispelled Barry's name and kept calling him Yarry . . .


Ah, yes, Yarry Bonner. Not to be confused with his cousin, Bono, who (though he had an unusual malformity) <*Caution!* Not for the faint of heart, or children!> http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/prickly.jpg often drove to the festivities in his horseless carriage, with custom paint job!
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/nekkidcar.jpg Ladies abounded, of course! 

But lo the days of yore, the early attempts of games of levity & mirth! Often, games of "_Illya Kuryakin_" would be played http://grovers-aunt.tripod.com/3-28_kuryakin-game.jpg with their beloved pirate puppet, Bob! http://vzone.virgin.net/vintage.games/pirate924.jpg People would search high & low, near & far http://www.vintage-games.com/assets/images/Video_Games_Tisch.jpg for that perfect copy of the Mickey Mouse Drawing desk, http://www.oldbutcool.com/mickydrw.jpg then happily, Yarry Bonner... oops, I mean Barry Yonner would drive them home in his "booby car", as he loved to call it. http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/MISC/ClevageCar.jpg



The Batman said:


> *Pardon the Hamster....*


:lol: That is priceless! Man, we need that on a shirt for the Clubhouse!


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

:lol:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Also, let us not forget our newbie mascot for Barry Yoner Day


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Don't forget that there will be 'Shrimp on the Barbee' this year, too. In charge will be Australian celebrity *Skippy* the bush kangaroo.










- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I got *mine!*










- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Love the Barbie pic, Gary!!! Too funny!!!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

'Glad you enjoyed it Madame Queen! It seems to be a lot more popular than 'Shrimp on the Midge' or 'Shrimp on the Skipper'.

- GJS


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The Batman said:


> 'Glad you enjoyed it Madame Queen! It seems to be a lot more popular than ... 'Shrimp on the Skipper'.


Yea, Allan Hale hates that! :roll:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, no kidding.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Good one, AT!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

What had the hamster been accused of? Was he/she pardoned, or did he/she have to go to prison?


----------

